# The living is easy for my baby.



## Ruth n Jersey (Sep 13, 2016)

My Cockatiel, Kerby( I didn't name him)will be 16 next month. I rescued him from a filthy house that had a garage sale when he was two. He loves to have his head scratched every night. I never had a bird that liked to have his feathers ruffled up the way he does. One night I wanted to see how long he would let me scratch him and I tired long before he did. His usual evening snack is American cheese, it has to be American, and white bread, only white. The only time he is in the cage is at night. The rest of the time he sits on top of the cage or is on my shoulder.


----------



## Buckeye (Sep 13, 2016)

Kerby is one lucky little fella!


----------



## Shalimar (Sep 13, 2016)

He is smiling!


----------



## Ruthanne (Sep 13, 2016)

What a little sweetie!!  I love birds!


----------



## fureverywhere (Sep 13, 2016)

Oh my best buddy had Sunny. Used to swoop down and harass his husband. But dang that bird lived almost twenty years.


----------



## NancyNGA (Sep 13, 2016)

Aww.. he looks so sweet, Ruth.


----------



## Falcon (Sep 14, 2016)

NICE  birdie. A good pet.


----------



## Warrigal (Sep 14, 2016)

Such bliss. He is a lucky little bird.


----------



## RadishRose (Sep 14, 2016)

What a cute bird.


----------



## Mrs. Robinson (Sep 14, 2016)

Awwww,he`s adorable! We got to visit our grandbird Stymie this weekend-we even shared a room with him. He was such a good boy and stayed quiet all night long. He is a Cockatiel too. He just celebrated his 26th birthday! I had no idea they lived that long.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Sep 14, 2016)

Mrs. Robinson said:


> Awwww,he`s adorable! We got to visit our grandbird Stymie this weekend-we even shared a room with him. He was such a good boy and stayed quiet all night long. He is a Cockatiel too. He just celebrated his 26th birthday! I had no idea they lived that long.


Wow!  That is some old bird. I thought mine was old at 16. Mine really is just a baby. I wish Stymie many more happy years.


----------



## Mrs. Robinson (Sep 17, 2016)

Ruth n Jersey said:


> Wow!  That is some old bird. I thought mine was old at 16. Mine really is just a baby. I wish Stymie many more happy years.



Thank you! And when Stymie was 16,we all figured he was on his last legs. He has surprised us all! It is going to be really hard on my daughter when she loses him-she has had him longer than she had her kids! Stymie was "born" in 1990,her kids were born in `94 and 97 and are now adults and out on their own. But he has had a good long life!


----------



## Carla (Sep 17, 2016)

How sweet! What a special bond you and Kerby share! He's quite handsome too!


----------

